# Fishing in Peru, wer hat Tips?



## Dorschi (22. November 2011)

Fliege warscheinlich im Februar zu meiner Family nach Lima. 3 Wochen halte ich nicht ohne Fischen aus! Wer hat Tipps für mich und eventuell Anlaufpunkte?
Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Ines (22. November 2011)

*AW: Fishing in Peru, wer hat Tips?*

Fahr nach Pucusana, das ist ein Strandbad im Süden von Lima. Dort kannst du dir einen Fischer samt seinem Boot mieten, der fährt dich vor die Felsen. Du fischst dort mit (ziemlich unscharfen) Haken an freier Leine auf kleine bis mittelgroße Fische, deren Namen ich nicht kenne. Köder sind eine Art Flohkrebse von ziemlicher Größe. Wenn ihr wieder am Strand seid, kannst du dir auf dem Markt von den Frauen an den Fischständen die Fische schlachten und filetieren lassen.

Sowohl das Strandbad als auch die Boote sehen alle etwas anders aus als in Deutschland. Du wirst merken, dass du in einem deutlich ärmeren Land bist. Ich habe dort vor zehn Jahren mal einen solchen Angeltrip mitgemacht. Vielleicht ist es jetzt alles ein bisschen anders. Falls du hinfahren solltest, bin ich sehr gespannt auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## Dorschi (23. November 2011)

*AW: Fishing in Peru, wer hat Tips?*

Oh lieben Dank! Das ist doch schon mal was! 
Beste Grüße!


----------



## Dorschi (28. November 2011)

*AW: Fishing in Peru, wer hat Tips?*

werde mich sicher auch irgendwo mal in die Brandung stellen. Mefoblinker und Wobbler werden sicher auch dort funktionieren. Die Krebse, die Du meinst, könnten Muimui gewesen sein. Die rennen dort am Sandstrand in der Brandungszone herum.


----------



## Dorschi (28. November 2011)

*AW: Fishing in Peru, wer hat Tips?*







Könnten sie das gewesen sein?


----------



## Dorschi (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fishing in Peru, wer hat Tips?*

Die Zeit rückt immer näher!
Keiner ein paar Tips für mich?
Wir wollen noch eine Woche in der Nähe von Mancora Urlaub in der Sonne machen.
Ganz nahe liegt Cabo Blanco. Wer schon mal ins Biggamefischen geschnuppert hat, wird über diesen Namen sicher stolpern.
Werd dort sicher mal hinfahren und bin am Überlegen, ob ich eine Charter mitnehme!
Beste Grüße


----------



## Tortugaf (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fishing in Peru, wer hat Tips?*

Hey Dorschi

Das mit Big Gamecharter klingt interessant, mach mal u. schreib uns, mit Foto u. so.
Den Krebs kenne ich unter pulgas (Flöhe) sind super Köder, du musst die mit einem weichen Panzer nehmen. Habe damit in Chile( Arica u. Iquique) gefischt.

G. Tortugaf


----------



## Dorschi (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fishing in Peru, wer hat Tips?*

Als es war echt klasse!  Bin schleppfischen gewesen. Bootsmiete güüüünstig! Im Verhältnis zu Kanaren oder ähnlichen Destinationen.
Wer mehr lesen will:

http://www.fishing-web.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=2931


----------



## pkbenny (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fishing in Peru, wer hat Tips?*

Schöner Bericht. Vielen Dank! Die beiden Arten fehlen auch noch in meiner Sammlung.
Krieg schon wieder Fernweh...
Was hat der Trip denn gekostet? Oder hab ich das überlesen?


----------



## Dorschi (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fishing in Peru, wer hat Tips?*

das Schleppen den ganzen Tag 8h etwa 340€. Ganzes Boot für uns.


----------



## Tortugaf (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fishing in Peru, wer hat Tips?*

Hey Dorschi 

Schöner Bericht u. Danke für die Fotos.

G. Frank


----------

